# Solicitor in Lucan (making a will)



## terrysgirl33 (15 Sep 2006)

Can anyone recommend a solicitor in Lucan?  We really should get wills done...  Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here!


----------



## MOB (15 Sep 2006)

*Re: solicitor in Lucan*

Niall O'Brien


----------



## Firefly (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: solicitor in Lucan*

We had big problems with Niall O'Brien....never registered our prop with Dub city council and nearly lost our sale as this had to be processed. If you visit his premises you will notice he has files everywhere and v disorganised
HTH
Firefly


----------



## Jildy (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: solicitor in Lucan*

Second that. Had probelms with him too and lost a purchase and a lot of money over it too.....

J


----------



## Romero (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: solicitor in Lucan*

So is there any other reputable Solicitor in Lucan that someone can recommend for making a will?  Also how much does it cost?  I know some offer it as free, but how do they make their money?  Do they charge a commission when they execute it?

Thanks

Romero


----------



## Vanilla (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: solicitor in Lucan*

Solicitors generally offer wills free to existing clients.

Every now and then there is a charity drive whereby solicitors in an area join up to a certain charity and offer to do wills for free, but the client is expected to make a donation to that charity.

Otherwise you are normally expected to pay. Can I suggest you firstly obtain a recommendation for a good solicitor and then ring in advance and enquire as to their fee for a will.


----------



## Askar (26 Sep 2006)

Why not try Wills.ie? Last time I checked you could get a straighforward will for free online, and simply print it off and execute it. 

BTW I have no association with that particular service provider - simply alerted to its existence from previous postings on AAM.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Sep 2006)

The problem with such websites is that sometimes people with even relatively straightforward circumstances need direction on tax and legal matters. Also wills have to be witnessed and signed in a particular manner and by particular people so as not be be invalid or to disinherit someone not intentionally. Also wills cannot be marked in any way or questions will be asked by the probate office. Most solicitors charge a relatively small sum for wills. Around €100 plus VAT ( 21%) or thereabouts for a straightforward will would be an average price I'd imagine and for the expertise involved I believe it's worth it.


----------



## dats_right (26 Sep 2006)

cc
on!


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Sep 2006)

Ok-let's leave it at that please.

Recommendations for solicitors in the Lucan area to draft a will.


----------



## December (26 Sep 2006)

Here is a list of solicitors in Lucan.  Most firms will have somebody who can do Wills, or will be able to recommend another firm.

[broken link removed]


----------

